# Filly settles in!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It has been a certain amount of work to get Filly settled in her gaiting. She can be a spirited wahoooo! 

At Indiana specialties she worked very nicely. Loose lead respect and all!

link to pic on Val's site:
GSDC Central Indiana Specialty - April 7, 2012 - Ringside


Pic with judge Cathy Casteel. I was pleased with AmBred class win!
http://www.valerieharrington.com/files/120408w_HTML/120408_0788.htm


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very pretty!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful girl and she makes it looks so easy in the ring. Congrats to you & Filly


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty pretty!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love that gait, smooooth!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

She's lovely


----------

